# Back yard setups or whatever in the summer?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There's just slightly over a month of season left here, and I'm beginning to obsess. There are a few things that I can practice in the back yard in the off season, like ollies, board shuffle, etc, but that's not going to be enough to keep me happy.

I'm just wondering what others have done in terms of setups in the backyard for cheap. OK, you Bill Gates types who can build your own private mountain, I don't wanna know. But how about ppl who've built a small ramp using astroturf surface, or plastic tarp plus water or some such? Share your experience. Pix would be nice.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

this thread seems to come up every year around this time. 

heres a video of what i have done at my house 
YouTube - summer sesh 2

Its just a tarp with a garden hose at the top. You ride the stream of water down to the jump and hit the box. As long as the hill is steep enough it works pretty well 

you can throw in some dish soap if your not getting enough speed but i didn't really need to do that after the run was dialed in


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

My sister's boyfriend is a carpenter, so I'm going to have him help me construct a box. And then I'm going to invest in some PowderPak. I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

nitroboarder22 said:


> this thread seems to come up every year around this time.


<agent86>I wonder why that is......</agent86>


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

powder pak is the way to go.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Donutz said:


> There's just slightly over a month of season left here, and I'm beginning to obsess. There are a few things that I can practice in the back yard in the off season, like ollies, board shuffle, etc, but that's not going to be enough to keep me happy.
> 
> I'm just wondering what others have done in terms of setups in the backyard for cheap. OK, you Bill Gates types who can build your own private mountain, I don't wanna know. But how about ppl who've built a small ramp using astroturf surface, or plastic tarp plus water or some such? Share your experience. Pix would be nice.


Carpet, water, wood, and tarp!!! lol and maybe some plane tickets to Moscow they have 365 days of snow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rideforum (Feb 26, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> powder pak is the way to go.


Where can you buy powderpak?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

rideforum said:


> Where can you buy powderpak?


www.powderpak.net


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

kind of crazy....there HQ is like 10 minutes from my house...never knew they existed, much less, right down the road


----------



## rideforum (Feb 26, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> www.powderpak.net


You can't buy it from that website


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

you have to email them first to order. stuff works.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> you have to email them first to order. stuff works.


this.

10char


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey I was just wondering what I should do to make a park for summer. I'll probably set it up in my backyard where no one will be able to see it so I can probably keep it up all year. There's a slight hill but I doubt I'd be able to get enough speed on it, so I was thinking about building a drop in ramp. How high should I make it? My box is 2 feet high so I'll need enough speed to hit a jump to get on the box. And what should i use for the surface of the drop in ramp? I was thinking about using that green outdoor carper stuff and just putting water on it or whatever. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

One of the vids in the Snowboard Addiction package is about building and using a balance bar for off-season practice. It's not much -- just a 4x4 with a cross-member. But watching some of the exercises the guys do is very interesting. And gives me something more than what I have so far (which is zip).


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

From SA I built this one


















Funny I just starteed working on plans for a ramp and box tonight with my boy. 
I got a free pipe too so I may try to use that as well.

It's an 8" PVC pipe shold work and it was free !!!!!










*SINCE* were on the topic...what are the guesses on box width size 18" wide about average??? I may make mine closer to the ground not sure on the height...

I just need to figure how high I want to make the drop in now. I was hoping 4' would be high enough??
Is it better to have a longer drop in ramp to gain speed or would a shorter steeper ramp get the same speed ????

OR 

Bungee on astro turf may be easier and cheaper and much easier to store...


----------



## TheJetCityFix (Feb 13, 2011)

I may try out that water/tarp/box thing this summer. Looks cool.

About how much does powderpak run?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My boy wants to start building the box today so as soon as the coffee kicks in we'll get started.

Instead of a drop in box, which I can always add later. We are going to try the bungee launch method. Cheaper and easier as I can't afford a Banshee cord. I'm gonna braid some bungee rope as that is all a Banshee is. I'll let you know how it goes.

We are going to go to several stores to look at astro turf type carpet and see what we can find. I have a few carpet outlets I might see if they have any cut-offs that they will sell for dirt cheap, doesn't hurt to ask.

Pics and updates asap


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Box 90% done


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Was thinking of rollers for the drop in ramp. 
These could work amazingly well OR a epic failure.


----------



## Summersucks (Apr 4, 2011)

Powderpak and snowflex are hard to come by, and purchasing the little amount for a simple backyard setup wouldnt be worth the money. And idk about those setups either. Go with astro turf, you can buy them in 6x8 mats at home depot. Its not as good at snowflex and all but i provides alot better control going off of your jump onto whatever feature you have if you are going in for a spin. For a box, you can buy hdpe (high density polyethelyne) but it can get costly. A really good sub for that are these pvc deck boards they sell at home depot. Kind of like trex i guess. Those work perfectly. Throw water and dish soap on there are your good to go


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

^^there is a woodward facility that uses rollers i think.


----------



## Summersucks (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh really? Well ive never tried them, i snowboard. Y friend made mock rollers out of pvc pipe and said they work grest for skies and being a small drop in but he says he lile the turf better. If you really are short on money go to a construction site and snag some of that orange fencing


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

My backyard set up for summer 










My park


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

U Suck !*{ hahhaaa
But I did find a sheet ofHDPE for $30 picking it up friday, they had UHMW but it was $60 had to go cost savings route


----------

